

Tell HN: Weak rootkit.com passwords storage - hippich

Just received following email. Not sure about affiliation between hackerdom.ru and rootkit.com, but either passwords on rootkit.com were stored in plain text or something easily crackable (I am using simple passwords for places I do not care about). In any case too bad for such name have so weak password storage.<p>From: bay@hackerdom.ru
Hello,<p>you have been registred on site rootkit.com. This site was hacked recently, and all data about users(including passwords) are freely available in the Internet.
To protect yourself, you should change the password on this site.
If you are using word "[HERE MY PASSWORD IN CLEAR TEXT]" as password on other sites you should change it too.<p>---
Alexander Bersenev(Russia)
======
ddbbcc
Yes, related to the HBGary/Anonymous incident...The whole database was posted
online.

